# Gute (?), alte Zeit?!



## Antronium (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Habe gerade den Artikel auf buffed.de gelesen, wo es um das Fliegen in WoW geht. (Link: Auf den Schwingen der Vergangenheit)

Btw.: Sehr schöner Artikel.

Kann vieles davon total nachvollziehen. "Früher" war es schöner, als man noch durch die Gegend laufen musste (auch wenn es ab und an auch sehr nervig war, zugegeben) und die Landschaft nach und nach entdecken konnte. Es gab für einen Neuling, wie ich es seinerzeit war, viel zu entdecken und man hatte viele schöne "Milestones", die man erreichen konnte. Erstes Reittier, wow ... 

Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als wäre WoW irgendwie auch ein Spiegelbild unserer Gesellschaft. Heute geht es nur noch schnell, schnell, schnell ... der "Content" wird reingezogen wie ein Kokser seinen Schnee durch die Nase ... *schnief* und weg. 
Früher haben wir uns gaaanz gemütlich Joints geraucht 

Heute geht es vielerorts nur noch darum möglichst schnell "das Ziel" zu erreichen. Höchstlevel, volles Equip, End-Content sehen, fertig. Ausgelutscht. Nächster Conten. Kein Content mehr da? "Scheiss Spiel", nächstes Spiel ... Questen? Oder gar Quest-Texte lesen? ... igittigitt ... niemals! Addon an, zum nächsten Kreuz fliegen, Quest weghauen und fettig.

Früher war der Weg das Ziel. Es ging darum zu spielen und nicht darum fertig zu werden.

Sehr schön finde ich übrigens, das es mehr und mehr Threads von (neuen) Gilden gibt, die bewusst auf eine ruhigere Spielweise abzielen und gezielt Member suchen, die das Spiel an sich geniessen möchten. Finde ich toll.

Ich werde bald wieder online sein und mir einen neuen Char erstellen. Mit diesem werde ich WoW nochmal neu erkunden und möglichst geniessen. Ich freue mich schon drauf 

In diesem Sinn: Spielt um zu spielen und nicht um fertig zu werden 

LG


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube Blizzard hatte auch das übrige dazu getan (das ganze Komfort Zeugs. Heute wird geheult, wenn es heißt, im neuen Addon kann man nicht fliegen...). Aber ja, früher war alles besser. Aber man kann die Zeit nicht zurück drehen und sie wird auch nicht wiederkommen. Das erste Mal bleibt ja auch immer das erste Mal...


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass Blizz sich eine neue Zielgruppe gesucht hat. In Classic und teilweise BC waren das die langzeit-Gamer, die "Suchtis", die stetig an gezahlt haben und dafür bekommen haben, was sie wollten: eine Langzeitbeschäftigung.

Heute sind das eher die "rush-Kiddies": Einmal rein, alles erreichen( möglichst schnell), weider raus. Wow,ein Spiel mit sehr viel Gemütlichkeitspotential, wird verheizt. Das ist etwa der Unterschied zwischen nem Kohle- und nem Strohfeuer.


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sie das haben. Als Wow rauskam damals war es das "Casual"-MMO. 
Schau Dir mal an wie ein Everquest, Ultima Online oder Daoc waren.
Insofern ist es nur konsequent, dass sie bei der Linie bleiben.


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

Im vergleich zu den Damaligen Spielen, ja. Andererseits waren an den meisten Spiele 'damals' auch als Harte Nüsse zum Knacken ausgelegt.
 *hust Lemmings hust* , an denen man stundenlang an einem Level saß, Ewigkeiten für eine Sache gefarmt hat und es einen unglaublichen "GNAAAARG ICH ZERBEISS GLEICH MEINE TASTATUR!!"-Faktor gab. Heute fehlt ( ich kann nur von meinem Direkten Umfeld sprechen), häufig der Ehrgeiz.

"Wo bist du da gerade"
"Anderes Gebiet"
"Wolltet du nicht in gebiet xy questen?"
"Ja, aber ich ab eine nicht hinbekommen."
"Okay... Wollen wir mal zusammen probieren?"
"Nö, kein Bock"

Ich finde diese Einstellung auch etwas.... unschön,aber das sehe ich immer wieder.

Die einige Spiele haben sich in diese Richtung entwickelt...und wenn wow Casual bleiben will, muss es irgendwie mitziehen. Ich find nur schade, dass das irgendwie gleichbedeutend mit "drei Wochen und dann durch" ist. Ich weiß, dass ich dass alles jetzt sehr überspitzt dargestellt habe... aber irgendwo ist es meiner Meinung nach so.


----------



## Keashaa (20. Mai 2014)

Gaming heute und damals

Nuff' said 

Btw. gehts hier um WoW speziell oder um das Thema "Früher was alles besser" allgemein? Falls ersteres -> falsches Forum. Falls zweiteres -> bitte nicht nur von WoW reden


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (20. Mai 2014)

Meme-Thread *yeah*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2014)

Ist bei Apps nicht anders geworden, früher ~2011 gabs noch so gut wie kein InAPP Kauf jetzt NUR NOCH(!) selbst bei Spielen bei denen man eh schon blecht.


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

Bei Spielen allgemein eigentlich...IS ja bei vielen Spielen so


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2014)

Die MMO Schiene haben wir jetzt schon verlassen, oder? 

Heute werden im Prinzip die Cheats einfach gegen Geld verkauft. Damals waren Sie eingebaut, wurden eingebaut oder man hat sie sich auch gekauft in Form eines ActionReplays =P

Und ja Spiele waren schwerer und die Folge davon war auch, dass ich vieles halt nie durchgespielt habe. Mega Man 2 habe ich glaube ich nie mehr als 3 Level geschafft. Super Mario Bros hatte ich auch nie komplett durchgespielt, ich meine Welt 8 oder so war irgendwie Schluss.
Kid Ikarus habe ich das Ende gesehen, aber nur weil man über die Level Codes im letzten Level einsteigen konnte.
War aber auch nicht so, dass jemand geheult hätte, dass es zu schwer sei. Hat es keinen Spaß gemacht hat man halt was anderes gespielt.
Aber oft hat man halt auch einfach gecheatet.

Ich finde das Spieldesign heute insofern nicht schlecht. Man sollte halt den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen können und wer es Bockschwer mag sollte das auch bekommen können.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spieldesign heute insofern nicht schlecht. Man sollte halt den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen können und wer es Bockschwer mag sollte das auch bekommen können.



Es gibt ja auch wieder einen Trend dahin, dass Spiele "schwerer" werden, allen voran die Souls Reihe. Und auch viele Indie Games (Risk of Rain, SMB/TBoI, Rouge Legacy, FTL und Co.) schlagen die Richtung "oldschool" ein.


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spieldesign heute insofern nicht schlecht. Man sollte halt den Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen können und wer es Bockschwer mag sollte das auch bekommen können.



Das ist halt in mmos schwierig zu machen...


----------



## tonygt (20. Mai 2014)

Wildstar folgt derzeit als eines der wenigen MMOs dem Trend wieder schwierig zu sein, so das nicht jeder Spieler alles sieht oder alles kriegt. Ich hoffe das sie ihrer Linie treu bleiben und man ein wirklich Anspruchsvollen Content kriegt.


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2014)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wildstar folgt derzeit als eines der wenigen MMOs dem Trend wieder schwierig zu sein, so das nicht jeder Spieler alles sieht oder alles kriegt. Ich hoffe das sie ihrer Linie treu bleiben und man ein wirklich Anspruchsvollen Content kriegt.



Spätestens wenn NCSoft sieht, dass sie nicht das Geld verdienen, dass sie sich vorgestellt haben (die Investition soll ja nicht gerade gering gewesen sein), könnte sich daran etwas ändern, sofern man damit geplant hat, "großartige Erfolge" einzufahren (die inder Branche bisher immer "viele viele viele Kunden" geheißen haben) - eine Vielzahl der potentiellen Spieler mit "Nebeninhalten" abzuspeisen, während man die meisten Ressourcen in Inhalt steckt (weil sie halt mal viel an Ressourcen brauchen), den eine Vielzahl aber niemals zu Gesicht bekommen wird, hat 2006 vll. noch ganz gut funktioniert (oh, das Urkonzept von Wildstar kommt ja ungefähr aus der Zeit^^), auch aufgrund fehlender "echter Alternativen", ob das allerdings 2014, mit zigfachen Alternativanbietern, noch hinhaut ist halt fraglich. Wenn man allerdings nicht auf die große Masse abzielt (das wäre bei NCSoft allerdings neu), sondern sich sagt, man ist auch zufrieden mit "kleineren Zahlen" (also nicht unbedingt den utopischen Plan verfolgt, WoW zu seinen Glanzzeiten übertreffen zu wollen), dann könnte das klappen

BTT:

Ob die "alte Zeit" wirklich so gut war? Oder ist sie es nur in unserer Erinnerung, weil vieles einfach "das erste Mal" war?


----------



## Antronium (21. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ob die "alte Zeit" wirklich so gut war? Oder ist sie es nur in unserer Erinnerung, weil vieles einfach "das erste Mal" war?



Nein, die "gute alte Zeit" war sicher nicht immer und überall so gut, wie man sie in Erinnerung hat. Keine Frage 

Ich kann mich gut daran erinnern, wie sehr ich es gehasst habe in WoW ewig lang durch die Gegend zu rennen um von A nach B zu kommen. Das war teilweise schrecklich.

Dennoch: Ich habe das Spiel dadurch auch viel intensiver erlebt und durchlebt. Man kannte sich im jeweiligen Gebiet gut aus und wusste welcher Weg wo lang führt.

Heute fliegt man nur noch *zack zack* von Kreis nach Kreuz, haut die Mobs um und dann wieder zurück zum Questgeber. Von der Gegend kriegen viele doch gar nichts mehr mit. Leider.

Und es ist leider, leider auch nicht damit getan, das ich für mich meine Spielweise so wähle wie ich möchte. Teilweise sind Quests und Aufgaben ja bereits so aufgebaut, das man ohne Fliegen und Addons nicht mehr durchkommt. ein "stiller" alleiniger Protest meinerseits auf das Fliegen zu verzichten und nur noch zu laufen (mal als Beispiel), würde also nicht mal was bringen 

Ja, das ist "mimimi" wie einer der Vorposter so hilfreich anzumerken meinte. Und? Wo ist das Problem? In Glanzzeiten hatte dieses Forum zig Posts am Tag. Heute reicht es, wenn man ein, zwei Mal am Tag mal kurz durchhuscht um die Handvoll Posts zu lesen. Also: Sei froh, das Du was zu lesen hattest 

Übrigens war das ursprünglich ein auf WoW gezielter Thread gewesen ... jedenfalls hatte ich mir das so vorgestellt (Sorry, wenn es das falsche Unterforum war, keine böse Absicht gewesen). Aber die Diskussion hat sich ohne diese Beschränkung auf WoW doch sehr informativ und anregend entwickelt. Insofern bin ich froh, das diese meine ursprüngliche Absicht nicht deutlich genug von mir rausgestellt wurde und so das Thema doch mehr "Fülle" bekommen hat.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Mai 2014)

WoW
Als man noch mit 15 Mann UBRS ging und eine TeamSpeak pflicht herrschte. Das waren noch tolle Momente.
Als Alteractal Schlachten noch Tagelange gemetzel auf dem Feld des Kampfes waren und noch Waldfürst und Eisgolem beschworen wurden. Als man die Wachen noch verbessert hat und Marken gesammelt.
Als es noch etwas bedeutete wenn man ein Episches Teil bekam.
Als noch spontane Fraktionskämpfe in Eschental statt fanden.
Als Sentinel Hill noch Sentinel Hill hiess und die Todesminen eine Wahre herausforderung waren.
Als man in der Warsong schlucht noch die Flagge verteidigen konnte zu 2.
Als der Ingenieur noch tödliche Macht besass mit dem Todesstrahl.


----------



## Greendesert (21. Mai 2014)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wildstar folgt derzeit als eines der wenigen MMOs dem Trend wieder schwierig zu sein, so das nicht jeder Spieler alles sieht oder alles kriegt. Ich hoffe das sie ihrer Linie treu bleiben und man ein wirklich Anspruchsvollen Content kriegt.



Da kann ich noch EvE Online mit einbringen. Hat bei mir wirklich 3 Anläufe gebraucht um mich wirklich zu interessieren. Hat man sich aber erstmal eingearbeitet geht das schon.

Zudem haben Wildstar und EvE eins gemeinsam, man kann sich seine Monatlichen gebühren durch Ingame Geld bezahlen. Das ist zudem, wie ich finde, ein echter Anreiz


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> WoW
> Als man noch mit 15 Mann UBRS ging und eine TeamSpeak pflicht herrschte. Das waren noch tolle Momente.
> Als Alteractal Schlachten noch Tagelange gemetzel auf dem Feld des Kampfes waren und noch Waldfürst und Eisgolem beschworen wurden. Als man die Wachen noch verbessert hat und Marken gesammelt.
> Als es noch etwas bedeutete wenn man ein Episches Teil bekam.
> ...


fixed


----------



## tonygt (21. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn NCSoft sieht, dass sie nicht das Geld verdienen, dass sie sich vorgestellt haben (die Investition soll ja nicht gerade gering gewesen sein), könnte sich daran etwas ändern, sofern man damit geplant hat, "großartige Erfolge" einzufahren (die inder Branche bisher immer "viele viele viele Kunden" geheißen haben) - eine Vielzahl der potentiellen Spieler mit "Nebeninhalten" abzuspeisen, während man die meisten Ressourcen in Inhalt steckt (weil sie halt mal viel an Ressourcen brauchen), den eine Vielzahl aber niemals zu Gesicht bekommen wird, hat 2006 vll. noch ganz gut funktioniert (oh, das Urkonzept von Wildstar kommt ja ungefähr aus der Zeit^^), auch aufgrund fehlender "echter Alternativen", ob das allerdings 2014, mit zigfachen Alternativanbietern, noch hinhaut ist halt fraglich. Wenn man allerdings nicht auf die große Masse abzielt (das wäre bei NCSoft allerdings neu), sondern sich sagt, man ist auch zufrieden mit "kleineren Zahlen" (also nicht unbedingt den utopischen Plan verfolgt, WoW zu seinen Glanzzeiten übertreffen zu wollen), dann könnte das klappen
> 
> BTT:
> 
> Ob die "alte Zeit" wirklich so gut war? Oder ist sie es nur in unserer Erinnerung, weil vieles einfach "das erste Mal" war?



Was man hier einwerfen kann ist das in WoW mehr Leute gespielt haben, als nicht alle alles gesehen haben und es immer weniger geworden sind seitdem sie allen ermöglichen alles zu sehen. Ob Wildstar ein Hit wird oder nicht weiß ich nicht. Ich bin auch keiner von den Fanboys sagen Wildstar ist das Spiel aller Spiele. Mir gefällts und ich hab gemerkt das ich nachdem ich einige der großen "WoW Killer" gespielt habe gar nicht mehr den Apsurch habe das ein Game ein "WoW Killer" wird. Liegt eventuell daran das es inzwischen auch gar nicht mehr nötig ist WoW zu "killen". Wildstar bringt einen Grundsoliden Release Content raus der deutlich mehr Inhalt hat als die meisten vergangen MMOs. Ob sich das halten kann oder ob NCSoft da wieder was an die Wand fährt weiß man nicht wird sich zeigen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung das die Chancen für Wildstar gut stehen das es konstant mehr Geld einnimmt, als es z.B. bei GW 2 der Fall war wo für mich ziemlich schnell klar war das der Ingame Shop überflüssig ist und kaum genug Geld abwirft. Wodurch dann das Entwickler Team auf einmal so gut wie ganz weg war und der Angekündigte Content den sie versprochen hatten niemals kam oder man konstant mit lächerlichen Neuerungen abgespeist wurde.


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2014)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was man hier einwerfen kann ist das in WoW mehr Leute gespielt haben, als nicht alle alles gesehen haben und es immer weniger geworden sind seitdem sie allen ermöglichen alles zu sehen.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig
 Sein Alltime-High an Abonnenten hatte World of Warcraft am "Erhebungsstichtag" des 3. Quartals 2010, dem 30.09.2010, ganze 10 Monate, nachdem der letzte "richtige Content" des Addons WotLk, die "Eiskronenzitadelle" veröffentlicht wurde (und 2 Monate vor Cataclysm). Damals war bereits der "maximale" Buff im Eiskronenraid aktiv und fast jeder (es gibt immer Ausnahmen) hatte zumindest 1-2 Flügel des Raids absolviert. Ebenso spielte man 5er HC-Instanzen zu dieser Zeit in der Regel so, dass der Tank alle Mobs vor einem Boss gesammelt hat und dann alles, inkl. Boss, im AOE weggebombt wurde, was HC Runs für Zufallsgruppen in unter 5-8 Minuten bedeutet hat. 
Der erste und auch stärkste Aborückgang kam dann, als man plötzlich alles wieder schwerer machte (die ersten beiden vollen Cataclysm-Quartale). Was diese Aussage unter anderem stützt ist, dass Blizzard nach diesen beiden fatalen Quartalen die 5er-HC-Instanzen aufs massivste "generft" hat (solch extreme Abkehrungen von einer für das Addon gewählten Philosophie kommt in der Regel nur vor, wenn etwas sehr sehr schief läuft) und seither nie wieder derart "schweren" Inhalt ohne einen alternativen leichteren Weg (bisher: sich auszurüsten, zukünftig auch um den gesamten Inhalt zu spielen) präsentiert hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig
> Sein Alltime-High an Abonnenten hatte World of Warcraft am "Erhebungsstichtag" des 3. Quartals 2010, dem 30.09.2010, ganze 10 Monate, nachdem der letzte "richtige Content" des Addons WotLk, die "Eiskronenzitadelle" veröffentlicht wurde (und 2 Monate vor Cataclysm). Damals war bereits der "maximale" Buff im Eiskronenraid aktiv und fast jeder (es gibt immer Ausnahmen) hatte zumindest 1-2 Flügel des Raids absolviert. Ebenso spielte man 5er HC-Instanzen zu dieser Zeit in der Regel so, dass der Tank alle Mobs vor einem Boss gesammelt hat und dann alles, inkl. Boss, im AOE weggebombt wurde, was HC Runs für Zufallsgruppen in unter 5-8 Minuten bedeutet hat.
> Der erste und auch stärkste Aborückgang kam dann, als man plötzlich alles wieder schwerer machte (die ersten beiden vollen Cataclysm-Quartale). Was diese Aussage unter anderem stützt ist, dass Blizzard nach diesen beiden fatalen Quartalen die 5er-HC-Instanzen aufs massivste "generft" hat (solch extreme Abkehrungen von einer für das Addon gewählten Philosophie kommt in der Regel nur vor, wenn etwas sehr sehr schief läuft) und seither nie wieder derart "schweren" Inhalt ohne einen alternativen leichteren Weg (bisher: sich auszurüsten, zukünftig auch um den gesamten Inhalt zu spielen) präsentiert hat.


Konnte zu Wotlk Zeiten als Palatank die Hc's soloen ohne Probleme und in schnellen Clearzeiten...Die implementierten Catatalente waren brutal.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> fixed



nun das liegt und lag auch schon immer am spieler.


----------



## Antronium (21. Mai 2014)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Zudem haben Wildstar und EvE eins gemeinsam, man kann sich seine Monatlichen gebühren durch Ingame Geld bezahlen. Das ist zudem, wie ich finde, ein echter Anreiz



Das war "zu meiner Zeit" bei EvE allerdings ein fast unmögliches Unterfangen, jedenfalls auf Dauer. Oder hat sich daran was geändert in den letzten zwei Jahren?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> nun das liegt und lag auch schon immer am spieler.


Oder an dem Zeitaufwand, welches ein Spiel fordert um etwas zu "erreichen".


----------



## Keashaa (21. Mai 2014)

Also in WoW haben wir heute die gute alte Zeit... Mini-Patch aufgespielt, nix geht, alles rotz


----------



## Greendesert (21. Mai 2014)

Antronium schrieb:


> Das war "zu meiner Zeit" bei EvE allerdings ein fast unmögliches Unterfangen, jedenfalls auf Dauer. Oder hat sich daran was geändert in den letzten zwei Jahren?



Meinst du das man sich die PLEX erspielen kann?


----------



## Antronium (21. Mai 2014)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Meinst du das man sich die PLEX erspielen kann?



Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie das genau hieß, ehrlich gesagt. Jedenfalls konnte man sich über z. B. das Geld für Time-Cards erspielen, die man dann einlösen konnte. Allerdings war dies selbst mit dem damals größtmöglichen Mining-Ship schon rein rechnerisch nahe am 24h/Tag-cap   ... naja, nicht ganz so schlimm ... aber wenn man dies auf Dauer hätte betreiben wollen, wäre man InGame praktisch nur damit beschäftigt gewesen sich das Geld fürs game zu verdienen - Was dann am Ende wieder keinen Sinn gemacht hätte 

Zum Thema "leicht oder schwer" ... ich persönlich denke, das ist gar nicht der (Haupt-)Punkt der Spieler dazu bewegt etwas zu spielen oder nicht. Ich glaube eher, es ist das Spielerlebnis. Und das hängt weniger (oder zumindest nicht alleinig) vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ab, denke ich.

WoW war früher nicht schwer. Es hat aber ein Spielgefühl vermittelt. Ich bin nun kein Game-Designer und kann nicht im Detail erläutern wie so was gemacht wird - Ich bin Konsument und merke ich habe dieses Gefühl - Oder eben nicht.

Mit der Fliegerei in WoW ist jedenfalls viel an Spielgefühl verloren gegangen. Wenngleich natürlich auch Fliegen seine schöne Seiten hat - Unterm Strich würde ich lieber wieder darauf verzichten um dann im Gegenzug wieder mehr Spielerlebnis zu bekommen. Mehr "im Spiel" zu stecken.


----------



## Greendesert (21. Mai 2014)

Antronium schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie das genau hieß, ehrlich gesagt. Jedenfalls konnte man sich über z. B. das Geld für Time-Cards erspielen, die man dann einlösen konnte. Allerdings war dies selbst mit dem damals größtmöglichen Mining-Ship schon rein rechnerisch nahe am 24h/Tag-cap   ... naja, nicht ganz so schlimm ... aber wenn man dies auf Dauer hätte betreiben wollen, wäre man InGame praktisch nur damit beschäftigt gewesen sich das Geld fürs game zu verdienen - Was dann am Ende wieder keinen Sinn gemacht hätte



Ja das sind PLEX. Also meines Wissens nach, wenn man es einiger maßen gut macht, kann man an einem WE (keine 24h/tag) spielen seinen Monat bezahlen. Mein Bruder hat zu hoch Zeiten 3 Accounts gehabt für die er nichts bezahlt hat. Ich bin leider noch nicht soweit das ich mir meine Monate mit Ingame Währung bezahlen kann aber was nicht ist kann noch werden


----------



## Antronium (21. Mai 2014)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Ja das sind PLEX. Also meines Wissens nach, wenn man es einiger maßen gut macht, kann man an einem WE (keine 24h/tag) spielen seinen Monat bezahlen. Mein Bruder hat zu hoch Zeiten 3 Accounts gehabt für die er nichts bezahlt hat. Ich bin leider noch nicht soweit das ich mir meine Monate mit Ingame Währung bezahlen kann aber was nicht ist kann noch werden



Oha ... vielleicht sollte ich meine Hulk mal wieder reaktivieren )


----------



## Greendesert (21. Mai 2014)

Antronium schrieb:


> Oha ... vielleicht sollte ich meine Hulk mal wieder reaktivieren )



Mach das, ich werde nächste Woche, nach ein paar Monaten pause, auch wieder Einsteigen ^^


----------



## Antronium (22. Mai 2014)

Hab ich gerade gefunden und passt schön zum Thema. Manche kennen den Link vielleicht schon. Vielleicht ist er auch für einige neu 

Warum ich das Flugverbot gut finde

Da wird recht anschaulich - und in besseren Worten als ich sie finden könnte - dargestellt wie sich das Spielverhalten durch in diesem Fall das Fliegen deutlich verändert hat. In meinen Augen verschlechtert.

Schöner Artikel meiner Meinung nach.

Edit: Ups ... hoffe es ist ok, das ich diesen Link poste? *liebguck zu dem moderatoren* ... wenn nicht, dann bitte rausnehmen. Wäre keine bös' gemeinte Absicht


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2014)

Da wäre ich eher dafür, dass man dem Fliegen mehr schwierigkeit gibt.
Ich habe zuletzt einen untoten priester gespielt der nicht fliegen und nicht reiten konnte. er musste mit der von deathwing angerichten umgebung klar kommen. echt klasse um die schluchten zu laufen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2014)

Respekt dafür, wünschte ich könnte es auch so genießen, leider gehöre ich zur Generation Schnelllebigkeit. 
Desweiteren ist WoW kein Mmorpg sondern ein massive singleplayer online roleplaygame. Außer Zweckplays läuft doch fast nichts mehr, damit meine ich raiden, worlds legen etc.

Früher vor ~6 Jahren war meine FL berstend voll und man hat viel zusammen gemacht. Heute haben 95% weder Lust noch Zeit außer sich hoch zu rushen. LFR, Accountbounds, 4 Addons haben ihr übriges dazu getan. 
Das Fliegen trägt eindeutig dazu bei, in der Luft trifft man ja so gut wie nie wen. 

Es mag noch Ausnahmen geben, aber denke der Großteil teilt mein Schicksal.


----------



## Antronium (22. Mai 2014)

Aber obwohl Du schreibst, das Du zu "Generation der Schnelllebigkeit" gehörst, scheinst Du das zu bedauern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2014)

Antronium schrieb:


> Aber obwohl Du schreibst, das Du zu "Generation der Schnelllebigkeit" gehörst, scheinst Du das zu bedauern.


Ich bedauere es auch. Aber irgendwie komme ich nicht mehr an diesen Punkt von früher.


----------



## Antronium (22. Mai 2014)

Kenne ich. Habe das bei WoW zwischenzeitlich auch nicht geschafft. Dann habe ich mich in Aion reingestürzt, in der Hoffnung da ähnliche Erlebnisse zu haben, wie seinerzeit bei WoW.

Die Erstellung des Chars war eine wahre Freude. So viel Auswahl und Möglichkeiten den Char zu verändern - Gigantisch! Das war wirklich eine tolle Sache. Ich habe "stundenlang" an meinem Char gefeilt und bin dann erst ins Spiel, als alles - meiner Meinung nach - perfekt war!

Und dann .... *platsch* .... bin ich recht schnell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgerutscht. Nach den ersten Stunden Spiel, die recht amüsant wegen der neuen Moves und der Grafik waren, stellte sich prompt wieder dieses Gehetze ein. Schnell leveln und ... naja ... kennt ihr ja.

Ich habe nun vor WoW neu zu starten mit neuem Char und möchte mich dazu "zwingen" die Quests zu lesen und mit einem absoluten Minimum an Addons zu spielen. Ich hoffe, das ich mit dieser "erzwungenen" Entschleunigung wenigstens ein wenig mehr das Spiel geniessen werde, als ich es in den letzten Wochen/Monaten meiner letzten aktiven Zeit genossen habe.


----------

